# ROLAND GX24 Windows 10, anyone have this working?



## Programmergeek (Nov 1, 2015)

I picked up a Roland GX24 used and went to install it on my win 10 machine I can't get it to install. It appears the drivers may not work. Has anyone got this working on a windows 10 machine? 

I also got cut studio with it and that will not run on windows 10 I am a little bummed out here. Guess that is what I get for getting something used.


----------



## Blackadder65 (Jun 26, 2015)

here is a link to the latest driver CUTTING | Download | Roland DG Corporation that I got from the Roland forum or just ask the guys and gals on that forum
good luck I hope this helps


----------

